# wart = μυρμηκία, κν. μυρμηγκιά



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2010)

A *wart *(also known as a _verruca _when occurring on the sole of the foot or on toes) is generally a small, rough tumor, typically on hands and feet but often other locations, that can resemble a cauliflower or a solid blister. Warts are common, and are caused by a viral infection, specifically by the human papillomavirus (HPV) and are contagious when in contact with the skin of an infected person​Από την αγγλική βίκι. Το αντίστοιχο λήμμα στην ελληνική βίκι ονομάζεται μαντραβίτσα: Η *μαντραβίτσα *ή αλλιώς *μερμηγκιά *είναι ένα εξόγκωμα που συνήθως βγαίνει στα δάχτυλα των χεριών και μοιάζει με άχρωμη κρεατοελιά....

Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Κωνσταντινίδη, _*wart*_ είναι η _*μυρμηκιά*_ ή η _*ακροχορδόνα*_. Το ΛΚΝ προτιμάει τη μορφή _μυρμηγκιά_, όπως και το ΛΝΕΓ.

Πώς μεταφράζουμε λοιπόν γενικά τον όρο *wart*; Μυρμηκιά, μυρμηγκιά ή μερμηγκιά; (Μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε τη μαντραβίτσα, λέξη από το τοπικό ηπειρώτικο ιδίωμα.)

Αλλά ποια είναι τότε η διαφορά από το κονδύλωμα, που βρίσκουμε συχνά στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά και στην ελληνική βίκι, στο λήμμα για τον ιό HPV: «Μερικές μορφές του HPV – και πιο συγκεκριμένα οι τύποι 6 και 11 – μπορούν να προκαλέσουν κονδυλώματα,...»

Είναι συνώνυμοι οι όροι ή υπάρχει κάποια λεπτή ιατρική διαφορά που επιβάλλει τη χρήση άλλου όρου κατά περίπτωση;


----------



## Tapioco (Jan 27, 2010)

"*Γκ*αντραβίτσα" τη λέμε στο χωριό μου.
Πιστεύω ότι είναι λέξη σλαβικής προέλευσης.


----------



## Katerina_A (Jan 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα Δρ.

Ως "μυρμηκίες" αναφέρονται στο σύγγραμμα Παθήσεις των Ονύχων των Ι. Στρατηγού-Κ. Κουσκούκη που έχω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου:
Για τα χέρια, αναφέρει ότι απαντούν κλινικά με τη μορφή σκληρών θηλωματωδών εκβλαστήσεων, μεμονωμένων ή συνδεόμενων μεταξύ τους σε αθροίσματα. [..]
Οι "πελματιαίες μυρμηκίες" (verruca plantaris) αποτελούν ιδιαίτερη κλινική μορφή των μυρμηκιών. Καταλαμβάνουν μέρος ή όλη την επιφάνεια του πέλματος [...]
"Οι μυρμηκίες ομοιάζουν κλινικά με κερατοακάνθωμα, το ακανθοκυτταρικό επιθηλίωμα, τη μυρμηκιώδη φυματίωση του δέρματος, τον μυρμηκιώδη επιδερμιδικό σπίλο [...].
Η αντιμετώπισή τους γίνεται με ταχεία αφαίρεση, με διαθερμοπηξία, με χειρουργική αφαίρεση, με κρυοθεραπεία και με μεθόδους συντηρητικής αγωγής με κερατολυτικά ή κυτταροστατικά φάρμακα."

Εδώ θα βρεις μια πολύ χαρακτηριστική εικόνα των πελματιαίων μυρμηκιών.

Γενικά, υποθέτω ότι αν το θέλεις για "επίσημη" χρήση, θα το πεις "μυρμηκίες". Αν η χρήση για την οποία προορίζεται είναι πιο κοινή, τότε μπορείς άνετα να πεις και "μυρμηκιές".

Έντιτ: Ξέχασα τα κονδυλώματα και τη σχέση τους με τις μυρμηκιές.
Εν συντομία, και τα δύο οφείλονται σε διαφορετικά στελέχη του ιού HPV (ιός των ανθρώπινων θηλωμάτων). Αυτός ο ιός έχει πάρα πολλούς τύπους, κάποιοι από αυτούς προκαλούν τις κοινές και τις πελματιαίες μυρμηκιές και κάποιοι άλλοι τα περιγεννητικά κονδυλώματα.


----------



## melody (Jan 27, 2010)

Γεια χαρά!
Λέγεται και "μπαντραβίτσα". ¨Εχοντας συζητήσει αρκετά για το θέμα ,λόγω οικογενεικών περιστατικών, συμπεραίνω πως οι μυρμυγκιές είναι είδος κονδυλωμάτων που με τη σειρά τους αποτελούν μεγάλη κατηγορία ιών.


----------



## melody (Jan 27, 2010)

Συγνώμη: μυρμηγκιές.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 27, 2010)

Οδηγίες προς νεοφερμένους:): Melody, μπορείς να επεξεργάζεσαι τα μηνύματά σου πατώντας το edit που βλέπεις κάτω από την κάθε ανάρτησή σου. Η δυνατότητα αυτή ισχύει για μισή ώρα μετά από την κάθε ανάρτηση και υπάρχει για να διορθώνεις οτιδήποτε θεωρείς ότι θέλει διόρθωση. Με συγχωρείτε για το εκτός θέματος και εξαφανίζομαι πάραυτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλες και όλον. :) Κατερίνα, διπλό ευχαριστώ. :) :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 27, 2010)

Tapioco said:


> "*Γκ*αντραβίτσα" τη λέμε στο χωριό μου.
> Πιστεύω ότι είναι λέξη σλαβικής προέλευσης.


Επικρατέστερο το καρναβίτσα


----------

